# Nikon d3200 does not take pictures sometimes



## Nikonuser82

Hello everyone, I am a complete beginner with DSLR camera that I purchased about a month ago. The problem that I experience is that my Nikon d3200 does not take pictures sometimes. Just now I turned it on, put it in A mode and when I hit the button to take a picture nothing happens. The camera makes a quiet clicking noise and nothing. I tried portrait and auto modes - nothing. Then after turning it on and off a few times and trying different modes it finally started shooting. 
This happened for the second time in a month and since I am a complete newbie I am not sure if it is the camera that is defective or maybe I am doing something wrong. 
Does anyone have any suggestions? 
Thanks!


----------



## jaomul

It could be that it is not locking focus. Look through the viewfinder and make sure focus locks. This may not happen unless you point it at something with contrast. A white wall for example is not a good target


----------



## xj0hnx

Exactly what I was thinking. If the camera is in AF and can't lock focus, it won't do ...anything except try to focus for a second, and then wait for you to point it at something with contrast.


----------



## KmH

It depends what AF mode is active.

AF-S (single focus), and AF-A are focus-priority AF modes. If focus has not been achieved, the shutter will not release.
AF-C (continuous focus) mode can be configured as a shutter-priority mode and will release the shutter regardless if focus has been achieved or not, and as a focus-priority mode.

See pages 35 - 43 of the D3200 Reference Manual. The complete D3200 Reference Manual is a PDF file on the software disc that was included with the camera.


----------



## crabbingfool

I'm not sure about the 3200 but i have a 3100 and in the menu you can enable the focus beep. It will omit a beep sound when focus is achieved. If you hear the beep and press all the way down on the shutter release button and it still doesnt take a picture something else is going on


----------



## alexlveb

crabbingfool said:


> I'm not sure about the 3200 but i have a 3100 and in the menu you can enable the focus beep. It will omit a beep sound when focus is achieved. If you hear the beep and press all the way down on the shutter release button and it still doesnt take a picture something else is going on



I have a similar problem, but even after hearing the beep and with the green dot showing on the viewfinder, my camera won't take the picture... I have a D5100. Has anyone ever had this problem?

Thks in advance


----------



## TheNevadanStig

Is the camera mode in autofocus still but you have switched to manual mode on the lens? Sometimes it wont take the pic if the focus isn't perfect unless you have the focus switched to manual on BOTH the body and lens.


----------



## bigal1000

Reset camera and try again.


----------



## alexlveb

For me even in manual mode it doesn,t work sometimes...


----------



## KmH

Then send it in to Nikon Canada service and have them check it over.

It is hard to troubleshoot a problem remotely and with an insufficient problem description.


----------



## JennyUf

I have been experiencing the same problem! Did you ever find out what's going on?


----------



## dennybeall

Zombie that's been stewing for almost a full year.................would like to know what came of it though...


----------



## snowbear

Seems to be a day for them - number three that I know of.
Only one post from OP, maybe a fauxtog.  Resurrector is also first-time poster.


----------



## Solarflare

I usually put the camera in manual and focus by hand when this happends. Unfortunately, with an APS-C Nikon, this isnt possible (I simply cant see if the image is in focus, or not).


----------



## JennyUf

I am STILL having this problem and it's ridiculously frustrating!!! My iPhone 6 is more reliable.


----------



## KmH

Your iPhone 6 isn't designed to give you anywhere near as much control or artistic range as the D3200 is.
Review pages 35 to 43 of the D3200 Reference Manual that is on the software disc that came with the D3200.
On page 36, note the six shooting situations auto focus has difficulty with.

Be sure you understand the camera auto focus settings and how they relate to shutter release.
I recommend you learn the difference between how the shutter release works when using auto focus modes that use focus priority and shutter priority .
Don't forget, you not only have to choose an AF mode, you also have to choose an AF *area* mode (page 38).
In all probability you keep making the same user error(s) over and over again.


----------



## Lilac4angel

I thought it may just be my camera as the same happens to me. 

It's not a focusing problem as i did try that theory, by once its in that "mode" trying to take pictures of different scene's to correctly auto focus still doesn't work. switching the camera on and off a few time's work, but it take a lot of time and by then iv missed my shot. Now i switch it off disconnect my lens and reconnect. Switch it on and it works.

However if anyone has a permanent solution please advise?


----------



## Karen Nierlich

Lilac4angel said:


> I thought it may just be my camera as the same happens to me.
> 
> It's not a focusing problem as i did try that theory, by once its in that "mode" trying to take pictures of different scene's to correctly auto focus still doesn't work. switching the camera on and off a few time's work, but it take a lot of time and by then iv missed my shot. Now i switch it off disconnect my lens and reconnect. Switch it on and it works.
> 
> However if anyone has a permanent solution please advise?


----------



## Karen Nierlich

My Nikon 3200 is freezing too. I know cameras but this is my first DSLR. Sometimes I focus it on a subject, take a photo and then can't take an additional photo of the same subject. I'll Review pages 35 to 43 of the D3200 Reference Manual as suggested.


----------



## Tacen

I will just follow this thread.

I have the exact same problem with my d3200 (and my 18-55 kit lens). I have bought it two weeks ago. From time to time it suddenly can't autofocus any more. It just makes a lot of click noises but won't focus or take a picture. It doesn't matter where I point the camera, which program I am in or whatever I do. I also need to detach and attach the lens for it to work again.
I am considering sending it in, but if you guys are having the same problem, it seems that it might be a problem with the model rather than my particular camera.

If anyone has more solutions or knows what causes the problem, please tell. 

I am also intereseted in knowing, if the problem is caused by the lens or the camera it self. Do you only experience this problem with the standard kit lens or is it happening with different types of lenses? I only have my kit lens so far, so I would know if it is caused by the camera of the lens.


----------



## snowbear

Lilac4angel said:


> I thought it may just be my camera as the same happens to me.
> 
> It's not a focusing problem as i did try that theory, by once its in that "mode" trying to take pictures of different scene's to correctly auto focus still doesn't work. switching the camera on and off a few time's work, but it take a lot of time and by then iv missed my shot. Now i switch it off disconnect my lens and reconnect. Switch it on and it works.
> 
> However if anyone has a permanent solution please advise?





Karen Nierlich said:


> My Nikon 3200 is freezing too. I know cameras but this is my first DSLR. Sometimes I focus it on a subject, take a photo and then can't take an additional photo of the same subject. I'll Review pages 35 to 43 of the D3200 Reference Manual as suggested.





Tacen said:


> I will just follow this thread.
> 
> I have the exact same problem with my d3200 (and my 18-55 kit lens). I have bought it two weeks ago. From time to time it suddenly can't autofocus any more. It just makes a lot of click noises but won't focus or take a picture. It doesn't matter where I point the camera, which program I am in or whatever I do. I also need to detach and attach the lens for it to work again.
> I am considering sending it in, but if you guys are having the same problem, it seems that it might be a problem with the model rather than my particular camera.
> 
> If anyone has more solutions or knows what causes the problem, please tell.
> 
> I am also intereseted in knowing, if the problem is caused by the lens or the camera it self. Do you only experience this problem with the standard kit lens or is it happening with different types of lenses? I only have my kit lens so far, so I would know if it is caused by the camera of the lens.



You'd be better off starting new threads -- this one is a year-old zombie.


----------



## Nikonuser82

Ok, so I wanted to post an update to my initial post.
I tried various suggestions posted in this thread but nothing worked for me. I kept using the camera for a while but really got frustrated with it freezing so often. So I finally went to Nikon service center. Of course, when I brought it in it started shooting no problem in different modes and I couldn't even demonstrate to the tech my problem. So frustrating! Anyways, they took the camera in for inspection and after a week told me that there were no problems found. They just cleaned it, checked the settings and returned it to me. Since then the camera shoots much better most of the time. I did have a couple of instances where it froze on me but not nearly as often as before. So whatever they did helped some.


----------



## BananaRepublic

I have a d5100 and there are times when it won't shoot but there is usually a reason like it can't focus correctly, there is insufficient light etc.  If your looking through the viewfinder when this happens a question mark symbol should appear in the bottom corner, either right or left i can't remember, this is saying there is a problem.  

If you refer to the lcd screen and press the question mark button, its an actual button on the body,  an explanation will appear as to whats wrong, these things sometimes happen when your in a non manual mode.


----------



## Dustin470

I think it is a camera bug. I have a D3200 that has been having this probably on occasion. I pushed the "Thumbnails/playback zoom out/help" button (#8 in the manual on pg2). It gave the equivalent of an error code saying something like: non CPU lenses cannot be used in manual mode. Which is weird because I was in an auto mode.

I turned the camera off, removed the lens, put it back on, turned the camera on and was able to auto focus on the exact same subject with the same lighting with absolutely no problems.

The other times it has frozen like that has required some sort of removing the lens, turning it on and off, etc. I'm old to enough to remember the original NES game system where you would need to blow the dust off of the games and out of the system sometimes to get that game to work. It kind of feels like that when I'm screwing with this camera.

Not impressed or confident in this camera. At all.


----------



## KmH

Most of the time it's operator error.


----------



## Dustin470

Sure. Except when it isn't operator error ... as seems to be the case with a number of the users on this thread. Not exactly sure what your point is KmH.


----------



## KmH

Actually, the point is that many entry-level DSLR users never read the manual and don't have much clue how their camera works nor what settings and situations can keep the camera from making an exposure.


----------



## Dustin470

And you have made this point repeatedly though somewhere around 8 people are having the same problem and none of it seems to be a focusing issue or something that would be remedied by reading the manual. You just keep beating the AF settings dead horse and are not listening to what people are telling you, even when they specifically state that they tried your suggestions to no avail.

I'm not trying to be snarky or difficult, it just seems like you aren't really adding anything to the conversation by repeating irrelevant information.

Let's take my example and look at it like a scientific experiment.

I took some photos to post things to sell on Craigslist. All was well. I turn on the camera another day in the exact same environment, with identical lighting (night time in my house with the same array of lamps and overhead light), and am trying to take a picture with plenty of contrast for the main object. I push the button to take a picture .... and nothing. Well, that's that entirely accurate, there was a clicking noise (as mentioned multiple times by others with this problem). I try other settings and get the same thing. When my camera has done this in the past, I can "trick" it by turning the camera on and off (also mentioned by others with this problem), but it didn't help in this situation. As I posted originally, I did go to the user manual. "I pushed the "Thumbnails/playback zoom out/help" button (#8 in the manual on pg2)."

When I pressed this button I received an error message. "non CPU lenses cannot be used in manual mode." First off, I was using the kit lens that came with the camera. Secondly, I wasn't in manual mode. I was in an auto mode. Obviously, this doesn't seem right. I turned the camera off, took the lens off (as one of the other commenters mentioned as working for them), turned the camera back on. Doing nothing else other than removing and replacing the same lens, I was then able to take the picture under the exact same lighting/contrast/etc. conditions with absolutely no problem.

How in the world would this be a user error? How could the user manual fix that? You're just being obstinate. 

I agree with you, I would say 99% of the time it is user error, but this doesn't seem to be one of those cases. It sounds like it is an issue with the camera, and the fact that so many people are having this problem doesn't give me a lot of faith in the camera. 

Now if someone wants to help with that problem, I would be really grateful. So far, this thread has only showed me that I'm not crazy and that the problem isn't user error.


----------



## snowbear

Come on, folks.  Ths is a twice-zombied thread.  Please let it rest and open a new one.


----------



## Dustin470

Sorry, Snowbear. Not really familiar with the rules governing message boards. I happened upon this one due to a google search of my specific problem and thought I would add to it since it was still open. Which leads to two questions: if this is "zombied," why is it still open? And why recreate a new thread that is exactly the same as this one? Doesn't that clutter things up and cause confusion?

Anyways, was just trying to help.


----------



## Blank Reg

If anyone is having trouble with nikon D3200 check your lens. The  Nikon AF-P series lenses are not compatible with D3200 only 3300 series onwards. Hope this helps.


----------



## Uhhhwhat?

I struggled with this for literally years. We got a D3200 as a wedding present and it would be terribly unreliable for actually taking photos. Great when it works but that would be infrequent. I agree that it’s focus related, and a good lens cleaning seems to have finally fixed the issue for us .... for now.


----------



## Derrel

"Once, twice, thrice, four times a zombie."

Isn't that the way the old Commodores song goes???


----------

